# look what my wife made me!



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful! How much did it run you out the door? I'm looking to get a new NMZ by the beginning of next summer so wish me luck...

And don't act like you're not gonna mess with that LT15...the wheels have been turning since before you got it and you know it...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Nice Boat! Looks.... Roomy! ;D ;D Hope you get some enjoyment from her (the boat).


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice bote Blake!  You outright sell your NMZ?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Beautiful!  How much did it run you out the door?  I'm looking to get a new NMZ by the beginning of next summer so wish me luck...
> 
> And don't act like you're not gonna mess with that LT15...the wheels have been turning since before you got it and you know it...


$2350.  I hope u can get a NMZ...that'll be sweet. 



> Nice Boat!  Looks.... Roomy! ;D ;D  Hope you get some enjoyment from her (the boat).



I will do.  The wife is happy that bote got some room for her to laid down in the sun. ;D



> Nice bote Blake!  You outright sell your NMZ?


yes, I did.....

I'm going to leave her bone stock for while because I dont have time to do it.

NEXT YEAR.......it'll have a BADDASS mods coming next year......got alot of plans for her and u guys will be suprised.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome boat, the best things most often the simplest.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Blake that is a sweet sled are you going to be out at the wekiva marina on sat


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Blake that is a sweet sled are you going to be out at the wekiva marina on sat


yes...Friday night and Saturday.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

FYI,

Tested LT15 w false floor and LT25 with false floor with my yamaha 15hp 2-stroke.

LT15 = 26.3 MPH = 5820 RPM

LT25 = 24.9 MPH = 5670 RPM

I have noticed a LT15 gets on plane quicker than LT25 by, and bit lighter than LT25.

That's why I decided go for LT15 for lighter, faster, and rigged something different with my yamaha 15hp 2-stroke.

I decided to not have a custom gheenoe build or have a homemade build. I have decided to have another shop (O.C.B.W) to do the job on LT15 next year. 

That's all.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like you got a keeper! The wife too. You know if you get your babys too close to the force that young, they will be outfishing you by the time they are 6!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That is one sweet whip!
Beautiful family too!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

LT15 = 26.3 MPH = 5820 RPM Saltwater tested

LT15 = 27.1 MPH = 6010 RPM Freshwater tested

damn! is it Fresh water more resisted (sp???) than a saltwater???? :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

update:

since have plms with 2003 merc 25hp 2-stroke, went to my cousin house to pick up a 2005 yamaha 25hp 2-stroke with boyseen reeds with ballistic 13 inch pitch S.S prop with Hydrofoil......hitting 37.4 MPH!!!! on my LT15 solo.......that's alot faster than my classic, 32mph with 2 people at lake Emma.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome boat blake. What lb. thrust is that trolling motor. Best of fishing to ya. 



Justin


----------

